# Best place to buy live shrimp in Boca Raton or close to it.



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

I am looking to buy some live shrimp for bait. I am new to the area and would like any suggestions for a good bait shop to use. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

Are those foam? Did you make them? They are neat looking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ralph.the.fisherman said:


> Are those foam? Did you make them? They are neat looking.


No sir, another member post them up recently in a thread titled “Turtles?”


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I ve had good luck throwing cast net over bait balls I make to hold shrimp. Not readily available around me


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you ask google?


----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Did you ask google?


I asked her first and the closes place was out each time I have been there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’m a bit south of you, live in Pembroke Pines but run night trips down between Miami and Miami Beach... I made a point of finding out which shops were open at night and their phone numbers so I could call in advance and find out who had shrimp... Remember that on weekends most shops would be out of shrimp before the sun went down... so it was always a challenge...

I made a point of switching to DOA shrimp and my problem was solved if we weren’t fly fishing... I’ve been buying them 50 to 100 at a time directly for years now...

The sad thing is that the night fishing has gotten so bad that I’m strongly considering quitting it entirely... The sea grasses in the urban areas have died off in recent years. No sea grass - no shrimp, no shrimp, no baby tarpon under the bridges... It used to be one of my best trips - but not anymore...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ralph.the.fisherman said:


> I asked her first and the closes place was out each time I have been there.


As a fisherman, you have to wake the chickens.


----------

